# Should I breed my Veiltail and Crowntail?



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

So I have a Female Veiltail and and Male Crowntail. Should I breed them??

Heres the CrownTail








Heres The Veiltail


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think if you want to breed them you have to have a lot of preperation for it. As for your pair I am not going to tell you not to breed pet store fish because that's what I did the first time I bred but I am going to tell you should breed your male to another crowntail female not a veiltail. Also make sure you have to time and money and room for the fry. Make sure of what you are going to do with them when there grown up to.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you'll get veils with ratty-looking fins. i, personally, wouldn't it'd be better to find a crowntail female, so you can get pure CTs.

breeding such common bettas might be hard, too. gotta find home for anywhere from one, to 100+ babies. think you can do it? and feed them all? keep all their jars clean and warm?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> you'll get veils with ratty-looking fins. i, personally, wouldn't it'd be better to find a crowntail female, so you can get pure CTs.
> 
> breeding such common bettas might be hard, too. gotta find home for anywhere from one, to 100+ babies. think you can do it? and feed them all? keep all their jars clean and warm?


I actually know plenty of people that want 1-10 bettas.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If you have the time, money, and even more time and money for this spawn then yes. The fins of the spawn will look all shaggy... The CT also looks to have a hunchback but not sure on that one... Finding homes for +100 babies is going to be tough, especially for CT mixes. You should never breed CTs with other tail types as said, the fins will look ragged. You should only make a mix unless you're a professional breeder and I assume you're not yet. It is better to have proper breeding stock and not from stores as you do not know they're genetics which can interfere with the desired colors traced from the parents.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Rainbows said:


> I actually know plenty of people that want 1-10 bettas.


Yes, but are you sure?? You might even get over 200, nearly 500 if you're lucky. You do know you have to cull, right? Breeding is no easy task.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, but are you sure?? You might even get over 200, nearly 500 if you're lucky. You do know you have to cull, right? Breeding is no easy task.


Yes I know.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK.  If you want ragged fin fries go for it. Why do you want to breed exactly? I mean, this is very difficult to understand... Most new breeders want show quality fish.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> OK.  If you want ragged fin fries go for it. Why do you want to breed exactly? I mean, this is very difficult to understand... Most new breeders want show quality fish.


What do you mean by ragged? And I don't know. I wanted to go for more of a unique kind of Betta.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Since he's a CT, the fins of the fry will look a mess since their mother is a VT and their dad is a CT. Mixing the 2 will cause deformed fins and fry. To perfect the CTVT type, you must go through a lot of lines to get even rays and deforms.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

It costs the same amount of $ and energy to breed nice fish whose genes should be carried on as it does to breed pet store fish that were sold to be pets as opposed to breeding stock. I would suggest you find a quality pair of halfmoons or crowntails from a breeder to work with. It basically comes down to the difference between breeding two random dogs of unknown mixed parentage versus breeding purebred dogs. In the first case, you could end up with puppies that look like anything, and could have any temperament. In the second case, you know exactly what you'll get and you have papers showing the parentage for several generations, making the puppies attractive to other breeders or people who want a specific breed of dog. Those puppies sell themselves, because people seek them out. In the case of fish, you can sell them online when the offspring are from a line that breeds true, and people seek them out. You want fish that people seek out because it makes everything easier on you, and it means your fish are more likely to end up in homes with people who know how to keep fish happy.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

babystarz said:


> It costs the same amount of $ and energy to breed nice fish whose genes should be carried on as it does to breed pet store fish that were sold to be pets as opposed to breeding stock. I would suggest you find a quality pair of halfmoons or crowntails from a breeder to work with. It basically comes down to the difference between breeding two random dogs of unknown mixed parentage versus breeding purebred dogs. In the first case, you could end up with puppies that look like anything, and could have any temperament. In the second case, you know exactly what you'll get and you have papers showing the parentage for several generations, making the puppies attractive to other breeders or people who want a specific breed of dog. Those puppies sell themselves, because people seek them out. In the case of fish, you can sell them online when the offspring are from a line that breeds true, and people seek them out. You want fish that people seek out because it makes everything easier on you, and it means your fish are more likely to end up in homes with people who know how to keep fish happy.


Im going to do a full crowntail breeding. Im not going to be doing a veiltail and crowntail mix.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, that's good.  Just make sure the hardness is low as high hardness causes the rays to curl, I heard pH does that as well. Just try to keep the pH and hardness low without fluctuations.


----------

